#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-02-23
<Guest96958> hellooo
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-02-25
<Guest32941> holas
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-02-27
<Pline> try it http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-02-22
<drojas8665> ubuntu puede usarse con microsoft office?
